# Kiara in her "Chastity Belt"



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

OMG too cute! You gotta love the blue
ones!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Good idea way cheaper then the dog kind............the name of them just went out of my head!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow good idea! Does she try to take them off? I know Mister would rip it to shreads lol. I hate when dogs are in season, its such a pain!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

That is such a neat idea - what size did you buy and how many pounds is Kiara, so I can figure out what to buy for Rainee. She went into heat today.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Olie said:


> Good idea way cheaper then the dog kind............the name of them just went out of my head!


Olie, they are called Bitch Britches, and yes they are ALOT cheaper lol!



Mister said:


> Wow good idea! Does she try to take them off? I know Mister would rip it to shreads lol. I hate when dogs are in season, its such a pain!


No, she does not try to take them off, I thought she might, but has not even tried once. She is actually pretty accepting of them after the first couple days. I also have her sleep in her crate in them over night so that I don't have to worry about her sleeping in her blood.




kanatadoggroomer said:


> That is such a neat idea - what size did you buy and how many pounds is Kiara, so I can figure out what to buy for Rainee. She went into heat today.


She is between 45-50 lbs and is wearing the 3-4t size. They fit perfectly and are really easy to get on and off. I tried regular diapers at first, but there is ALOT of stuffing in them. This has reduced the smell as well as the the hassle of washing and drying the bitch britches. You can just throw them out once they are to soiled. And having them keep my furniture and floors clean of drips has been wonderful, I have 3 kids and I would hate to have one of them step in or sit in something like that accidentally.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I guess I'm off to Walmart tomorrow to find some pulllups - but maybe I'll buy them in pink! LOL I'll post a picture tomorrow!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

kanatadoggroomer said:


> I guess I'm off to Walmart tomorrow to find some pulllups - but maybe I'll buy them in pink! LOL I'll post a picture tomorrow!


Ya, my poor baby is stuck with the blue since that is what we had here lol! I thought about getting her some girl ones, I think they might have Tinkerbell ones, but I think that would be kinda mean..our toy poodles name is Tynkerbell LOL!:doh:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

This is as funny (and cute) as I thought it was xD That looks like it works great! I'll keep this in mind if I ever get a female who's season sneaks up on me!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That is so funny. Dianne came to the house today with Grace and she was wearing her bitch britches. They are denim and she looks adorable in them. She doesn't bother them by trying to take them off or anything like that. But, I'll bet it would be really cute to see one in Tinkerbell (sorry little one!) pants...LOL_


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I think so as well SS! I am hoping when she is ready I can find a suitable stud for her, FFS and I had one of hers lined up but now I am moving to Hawaii in a couple months, so I will have to start looking out there :noidea: We had talked about shipping but, we will see.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

kanatadoggroomer said:


> I guess I'm off to Walmart tomorrow to find some pulllups - but maybe I'll buy them in pink! LOL I'll post a picture tomorrow!


LOL!
so where are the pics??


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL that's adorable! Great idea, and thanks for sharing the pictures. They gave me a good laugh!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

She is rockin' those pullups.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

She is very good about everything just about lol, she tolerates the kids really well too lol, even when they do things like this to her......she prefers the bandanna, but, you know how it is when little girls want to play dress up LMAO!

(compliments of my 3 year old daughter):doh:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh, the indignity! LOL! Those pictures are so funny.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Sparkle&Spunk said:


> LOL!
> so where are the pics??


LOL It's pissing rain out today, so I didn't get out to Walmart. She's suffering in her bitches britches for today. She really does NOT like them.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

kanatadoggroomer said:


> LOL It's pissing rain out today, so I didn't get out to Walmart. She's suffering in her bitches britches for today. She really does NOT like them.


Rain here too, ALOT of it....I am tired of it lol! Kiara is stuck in her crate since she LOVES the rain and refused to come in the house and got soaked lol, so to her kennel she went so that she did not muddy up my house.:fish:


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

We've got snow most of the afternoon- but nothing really stuck to the roads.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sparkle&Spunk said:


> We've got snow most of the afternoon- but nothing really stuck to the roads.


It is supposed to turn into freezing rain here in NC, and tomorrow snow.....:smow:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> She is very good about everything just about lol, she tolerates the kids really well too lol, even when they do things like this to her......she prefers the bandanna, but, you know how it is when little girls want to play dress up LMAO!
> 
> (compliments of my 3 year old daughter):doh:


_Just too precious!! LOL My children used to dress the cats up....LOL They hated it but tolerated it. So funny to see one being pushed around in the baby carriage. Children are marvelous!_


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

LMAO! Our oldest daughter used to dress her cat up in the babies onsies! LMAO!!! He did NOT like it, but he was a good boy and just took it LOL!


----------

